
Technology Review: Startups Aim to Reinvent Local Advertising - Chirag
http://www.technologyreview.com/business/24825/?ref=rss
======
tron_carter
How do these ad companies that target small businesses scale their business
model? Will it involve having a large telemarketing or on the ground sales
force?

